

Dealing with Apple ACPI issues - gandalfar
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/29954.html

======
zokier
I was kinda hoping we'd get away from these kind of woes with the transition
from BIOS to (U)EFI. Apparently that is not the case.

~~~
yuhong
This is related to ACPI, not BIOS/UEFI.

